# Speedlight Setup



## lennon33x (Nov 4, 2016)

Ok, so I'm trying to streamline my speedlight setup as much as possible. I had a Yongnuo setup (560 series) and the PCB Ultrazaps and Cybersyncs. However they didn't integrate well together. I have since sold both. I've gone with the Flashpoint Rovelight, which is awesome, but there is no native Flashpoint trigger that fires both the Rovelight and speedlights. Therefore, I'm looking to try to integrate another option. What I'm looking for in speedlights is:
1) Lithium Ion Batteries
2) Internal or directly attached trigger (i.e. the Godox/Neewer 850)
3) The ability to change the power settings remotely (a feature I loved in the Yongnuo 560 series). 

I can deal with adding a receiver to the strobe, but I'd like to have something that syncs seamlessly as possible. Suggestions?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 4, 2016)

YN 560 iv is a trigger. I use both the 560 tx and the 560 iv, depends on how many lights I want on and if needing a light on camera.

Go back to YN! I use eneloops batteries in them they last quite long.


----------

